# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Cà phê Mái Ngói Đỏ

## thietht

Ẩn mình trong một con hẻm yên tĩnh trên đường Tô Hiến Thành, Mái Ngói Đỏ tạo cảm giác mát rượi với hình ảnh những sợi dây leo xanh ngát buông mình ngay lối ra vào. Sau cánh cửa là khu vực sân vườn đậm chất thôn quê, với chiếc cầu bắc ngang dòng chảy nhỏ, tiếng róc rách của thác nước ẩn trong một góc khuất, cái gáo dừa gác hờ trên chiếc lu đất, bụi chuối, khóm tre lao xao theo gió, hay cái mộc mạc của bức tường thô, cho đến chú gà ẩn mình trong chiếc giỏ tre, giương to đôi mắt cảnh giác khi thấy người.


Quán có một phòng máy lạnh với những hàng ghế sofa bọc nỉ đỏ hài hòa cùng với bức tường màu xanh, trên đó được trang trí bằng các bức tranh, chiếc túi cói nhiều màu sắc, hay chiếc nón quai thao cách điệu. Trong không gian nhẹ nhàng kết hợp với dòng nhạc jazz của nơi đây sẽ khiến cái nắng của ngày hè như bị đẩy lùi.


Một khu vực khác của quán mang phong cách Nhật, ngồi đệm, bàn thấp. Và điều đặc biệt là khu vực này được chia nhỏ bởi những tấm nẹp tre, tạo cảm giác riêng tư, thoải mái cho các cặp đôi yêu nhau.






Thực đơn của Mái Ngói Đỏ khá phong phú với các món cà phê, sinh tố, nước ép... Vào những ngày nắng nóng, một ly sinh tố nha đam cà chua, nha đam cà rốt, hay sữa chua nha đam là lựa chọn hàng đầu. Những miếng nha đam trong suốt như thạch hoà cùng vị ngon của sữa chua, độ nồng nhẹ của cà rốt, mát lạnh không những thanh nhiệt cho cơ thể mà còn đẹp da và tốt cho sức khỏe.

Ngoài các loại đồ uống hấp dẫn, quán cũng phục vụ các món ăn mang phong cách châu Âu như như mì Ý, bít tết, salad, khoai tây chiên, súp, bánh mì thịt nguội hay các món thuần Việt như bò kho, bún bò, bánh canh, hủ tíu, cơm chiên… với mức giá từ 20.000 - 50.000 đồng/món.

*Địa chỉ: Cà phê Mái Ngói Đỏ, 399/12 Tô Hiến Thành, P.12, Q.10, TP. HCM*

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cà Phê Mái Ngói Đỏ*


Cùng khám phá *quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

